# How do you apply icon packages to the stock launcher?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it possible to use custom icon packs on the stock launcher? I'd hate to have to use ADW or GoLauncher on something as beautiful as ICS. I'm running AOKP Milestone 2 if that has any relevance. Thanks in advance guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

No you can't just use the icon packs with the stock launcher...

you could change each icon by using an app like ninja morph.

Or you can try Nova Launcher, its much like the stock launcher but with some extra options. Like changing icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

Use nova launcher, it looks like stock but has lots of aftermarket tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

You can also use MetaMorph to unzip themes or icon packs and then apply the .xml file inside although it will be specifically stated if it is intended for Metamorph.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome...Nova launcher it is. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Mmm, I'm definitely not seeing any option to add custom icon packages through Nova... :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

You can use ADW icon packs or you long press and icon > edit then select the icon via your gallery or ADW icon pack.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

